# Rocks Safe For Betta?



## GrimThePanda (Jul 27, 2014)

I've heard that betta fish don't do well with limestone and such because it raises the PH of the water.

What types of rocks are safe for betta fish, and where can I buy them online? I'm going for a natural look to my tank so I don't want fake decorations or resin. The rocks can be big enough to fit in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Go to the plant nursery and get natural cobble stones. They are not porus and look great. Never use limestone for anything in water.


----------



## GrimThePanda (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you! I will try that actually! :O There's a plant nursery nearby my house too so it should be fairly easy!


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

GrimThePanda said:


> Thank you! I will try that actually! :O There's a plant nursery nearby my house too so it should be fairly easy!


You want smooth round rocks with a betta, nothing with rough edges.


----------



## GrimThePanda (Jul 27, 2014)

I bought smooth rocks today! I'm very excited about them, along with a piece of Malaysian driftwood I nabbed from the LFS. They were labelled as inert too so I think they'll do nicely!


----------

